# Ghost keys fix...?



## xcoryedgex (Jul 2, 2011)

Is there a a way to either fix ghost keys completely or at least make them calm down? I'm really tired of my phone deciding when I back out of apps, kill them, open the menu, etc. etc.


----------



## Stevespear426 (Nov 21, 2011)

unfortunately the only real fix involves hardware modification. The bug is actually hardware related. There software stuff that can be done was all ready implemented in the glitch kernel by Efpophis.
Thanks Samsung for a faulty device.

Sent from my Glitched AOKP Unicorn.


----------



## xcoryedgex (Jul 2, 2011)

Stevespear426 said:


> unfortunately the only real fix involves hardware modification. The bug is actually hardware related. There software stuff that can be done was all ready implemented in the glitch kernel by Efpophis.
> Thanks Samsung for a faulty device.
> 
> Sent from my Glitched AOKP Unicorn.


Based on your signature, I'm assuming we're running the same ROM (AOKP build 34).. so have you found anything like running your fingers accross the soft keys, putting it to sleep then waking it up, only using the nav bar or battery pulling that helps the ghost keys go away for a bit? Also, I've noticed that the ghost keys are substantially more intense and happen more often when the phone is plugged into the charger.


----------



## knivesout (Dec 1, 2011)

Are you running the glitched AOKP? AFAIK the "regular" AOKP won't have the kernel fixes for the phantom press issue. The software fix is just a band-aid, although for me it *drastically* reduced the issue.


----------



## xcoryedgex (Jul 2, 2011)

I'm running the AOKP build 34. I haven't been up to date in android development since EH03 became stable. So I'm not too sure what exactly all of these new ROMs are. I'm getting back into it, though. It's just been about five or six months. lol


----------



## knivesout (Dec 1, 2011)

Well there are two builds of AOKP available, the "glitched" builds and the regular builds. The glitched builds include the glitch kernel (obviously) and other fixes and optimizations. Knowing the differences, I'm not sure why anyone would run the regular builds, but having the option is nice. If you choose to use the glitched builds, it will include the kernel fixes that greatly reduce the phantom presses/ghost keys.


----------



## xcoryedgex (Jul 2, 2011)

knivesout said:


> Well there are two builds of AOKP available, the "glitched" builds and the regular builds. The glitched builds include the glitch kernel (obviously) and other fixes and optimizations. Knowing the differences, I'm not sure why anyone would run the regular builds, but having the option is nice. If you choose to use the glitched builds, it will include the kernel fixes that greatly reduce the phantom presses/ghost keys.


Thank you for this. Where are the Glitch builds? I just updated my AOKP from the AOKP forum site (Milestone 5). Is there a Glitch build of that? I tried the newest MIUI and I loved the Glitch recovery but I can never find the Glitch AOKP ROMs. Also, I can't find any kernals for AOKP. I keep looking in XDA and RootzWiki. I guess I'm just rusty from being away from this for so long.

Edit: Son of a fucking bitch. I found the Glitched versions. Right there below the regular versions. Kind of pissed at myself. I guess I'll just run the regular Milestone 5 until they Glitch it out.


----------



## knivesout (Dec 1, 2011)

No problem, and the glitched MS5 should be there, I'm running it right now. Those builds include the glitch kernel with the latest changes, so there's no need to flash a kernel separately after the rom.


----------

